# Biggest Recording Projects - Single Composer, Form/Type, and Conductor/Ensemble



## DuncanW (Aug 19, 2018)

I have just acquired the Helmuth Rilling recordings of the complete Bach cantatas released by Hanssler, and put aside for Christmas. Running to 71 discs, which I assume is consistent with other complete Bach cantata cycles, I was wondering how that compares with other recordings of a single form/type of music by a single composer undertaken by a single conductor or ensemble? Is there anything bigger, aside from the myriad "complete works of..." recordings on the market? Apologies if I'm showing considerable ignorance, but this is probably the best place to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I got that Rilling set too a couple of years ago and I love it. Forget the current HIP fanaticism. Rilling's approach is a good "middle ground". Also check out the 10-CD "Great Sacred Choral Works" set. I got it for about $20. It has one of my two favorite interpretations of the Magnificat.

As for the topic, I'm always impressed when an instrumentalist takes on all the works of a certain composer as well. I would imagine that things like complete recordings of Wagner's Ring cycle are also massive undertakings.


----------



## DuncanW (Aug 19, 2018)

For 79.66 AUD (about 60 USD) from Amazon AU it was too good to pass up!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

DuncanW said:


> For 79.66 AUD (about 60 USD) from Amazon AU it was too good to pass up!


Yep, that's just about the price I paid. It was a steal.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

consuono said:


> Yep, that's just about the price I paid. It was a steal.


If I was to acquire the box, it would sit at the back of closet gathering dust.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Not as big, but I have Scott Ross playing all of Scarlatti's Sonatas - 34 discs.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There is this 99 disk door stop.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I have the complete Stravinsky conducted by Stravinsky. I purchased it as a 22 CD set for about $22 or $1 a disc. The advertising is a little but shady though, as it's not exactly the complete Stravinsky as there are a few little things missing, and it's not all conducted by Stravinsky, as some of it is conducted by Robert Craft under the "supervision" of the composer. It was still a good bargain, though.

If you like Bach, Masaaki Suzuki, has made a career of recording practically ONE composer, that being Bach, and I believe he recorded the complete cantatas. Rilling is good, but Suzuki is also VERY good. For years I avoided HIP recordings but Suzuki made a believer out of me. Suzuki also did a good Beethoven _Symphony #9_, in a rare departure from his nearly all-Bach repertoire.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> If I was to acquire the box, it would sit at the back of closet gathering dust.


To each his own, I guess. That's how I feel about Harnoncourt, Herreweghe and Koopman.


Coach G said:


> ...
> 
> If you like Bach, Masaaki Suzuki, has made a career of recording practically ONE composer, that being Bach, and I believe he recorded the complete cantatas. Rilling is good, but Suzuki is also VERY good. For years I avoided HIP recordings but Suzuki made a believer out of me. Suzuki also did a good Beethoven _Symphony #9_, in a rare departure from his nearly all-Bach repertoire.


I'm a Suzuki fan as well, but the price of the box set put me off as I remember. I see on Amazon though that there's a 53-cantata 15-disk set for about $65. That's tempting.


----------

